# Autopilot v2 and dual compressors?



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

I read that the new v2 doesn't work with dual compressors without messing with the harness is that true. And if so what do you have to do to the harness


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

We are currently working on a separate harness for a dual comp set up. PM me your email address and I will send you a wiring diagram on how to hook up a second compressor.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently working on a separate harness for a dual comp set up. PM me your email address and I will send you a wiring diagram on how to hook up a second compressor.


 Shot you my e-mail aswell.

Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently working on a separate harness for a dual comp set up. PM me your email address and I will send you a wiring diagram on how to hook up a second compressor.


 can't wait for this :thumbup::beer:


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the diagram it is much appreciated. What is the eta on the harness


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

08highdef said:


> Thanks for the diagram it is much appreciated. What is the eta on the harness


 X2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Hoping the harness will be ready within the next month or so. :laugh:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hoping the harness will be ready within the next month or so. :laugh:


 Still waiting for an email Jeremy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry bro, I thought I got everyone!! Should be in your inbox


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry bro, I thought I got everyone!! Should be in your inbox


 Money! Thanks got it. will get to it once I have my complete kit :thumbup:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Well the relay looks to be a 75 amp now. Thats bigger than the standard? I think 2 off that one relay would be fine?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

I would also like the diagram. PM sent.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Well the relay looks to be a 75 amp now. Thats bigger than the standard? I think 2 off that one relay would be fine?


 can someone confirm this?


----------



## Blue Duck (Apr 4, 2011)

Is this out yet? I'm getting my kit ordered today was wondering what the case with it is


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

No, the relay is a 40 amp. You will need to run 2 relays if you are running 2 compressors


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> No, the relay is a 40 amp. You will need to run 2 relays if you are running 2 compressors


 Cool, then my stinger relay wont have been bought in vein.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

staygold89 said:


> Cool, then my stinger relay wont have been bought in vein.


 An 80A Stinger relay and a four gauge power kit makes for a really clean V2 install when using dual compressors.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> An 80A Stinger relay and a four gauge power kit makes for a really clean V2 install when using dual compressors.


 Can you add this to my order? :laugh:


----------



## luke wl. (Feb 16, 2010)

Can I get the diagram as well? And Will, I am calling to order tomorrow... I will ask you about this setup. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

luke wl. said:


> Can I get the diagram as well? And Will, I am calling to order tomorrow... I will ask you about this setup. Thanks!


 Shoot me an email, I have the diagram right here :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

luke wl. said:


> Can I get the diagram as well? And Will, I am calling to order tomorrow... I will ask you about this setup. Thanks!


 :beer:


----------



## _holmgren_ (Nov 5, 2009)

I would love to get one to =) 
Will soon order the V2 and dual compressors =)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Update:

We just did a V2 setup on another car here at our shop and found that *the included dual compressor wiring diagram was incorrect!*

Please reference the updated wiring diagram here:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Update:
> 
> We just did a V2 setup on another car here at our shop and found that *the included dual compressor wiring diagram was incorrect!*


My friends and I ran into this just saturday. Luckily they are intelligent and caught it. haha

Car should be finished this weekend.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

when using the stinger 80 amp relay douse the 20 gauge grey and pink go to the ignition power lug on the relay


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

08highdef said:


> when using the stinger 80 amp relay douse the 20 gauge grey and pink go to the ignition power lug on the relay


Looks like grey goes on one of the top lugs with the compressor power wire and pink on one of the bottom lugs that your not using for ground.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

so the small pink goes to the ignition lug and the grey goes to a constant power source like the main power from battery? Because if I put it on the compressor outlet side of the relay isnt that the same point as the ignition side where the pink is hooked?


----------



## Doc42 (Sep 26, 2011)

I know that the pink wire IGN goes on one of the bottom lugs by itself. The other bottom lug is your ground.


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

An email I got from airlift awhile ago had the 85 on 2nd relay tap to the IGN on 1st Relay.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

its strange to me that nobody knows this answer. I have gotten a different answer from everyone and it seems nobody knows for sure. I have a couple emails out to companies so I will report my finding


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Gray goes to ground.


----------



## 08highdef (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks jeremy I couldnt find that info and sorry to say that the diagram from you guys is a little difficult for a new guy





[email protected] said:


> Gray goes to ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

08highdef said:


> thanks jeremy I couldnt find that info and sorry to say that the diagram from you guys is a little difficult for a new guy


I just posted this in our V2 thread, but I might as well post it here for future reference:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Will!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:

See you next week Jeremy


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

I had finished the install on my MkV. I followed the diagram in the V2 Manual, but then I saw the image that Will had posted in #23 and followed that instead. The only difference in that is that the 2nd Relay 85 goes to the IGN on the 1st Relay. Will's post has the 2nd Relay 85 go to ground, and that is what I did.

Everything worked :thumbup:


----------

